# Best wheel cleaner from Halfords?



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Missed next day and need some cleaner for Saturday morning. 

Diamond cut wheels


----------



## Ollie_costley (Jan 4, 2018)

From Halfords? I’d probably say wonder wheels! Smells awful and changes colour like a fallout remover however it works well I have found on all manner of wheels so it gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

prob the megs or autoglym stuff. avoid the wonder wheels

see one of my posts as wonderwheels v chem clean


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels works well, you can dilute it if you like, 50/50.
Bit of agitation may be needed, depends on the state of the wheel.

Edit, 

Just seen the post above, he means WW Hot Wheels too. Not straight WW.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

This is currently on offer on Amazon - Power Maxed frequent use 5L wheel cleaner concentrate...at £11.09

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Maxe...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=3EANA4BW1YKJ1KY0S381


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> This is currently on offer on Amazon - Power Maxed frequent use 5L wheel cleaner concentrate...at £11.09
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Power-Maxe...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=3EANA4BW1YKJ1KY0S381


That seems to good to be true !!! Nice find


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

The meguiars in the pink bottle is alright stuff.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

On diamond cut wheels I’d stay well away from any acid based cleaners. If you are pushed for time then a regular apc will do the job, or even a regular car shampoo at a more generous dilution, combined with a decent wheel brush and a little elbow grease. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Mcpx said:


> On diamond cut wheels I'd stay well away from any acid based cleaners. If you are pushed for time then a regular apc will do the job, or even a regular car shampoo at a more generous dilution, combined with a decent wheel brush and a little elbow grease. Better safe than sorry.


Factory diamond cut wheels have a top coat and as long is they are not damaged using acid is fine. people still holding on to acid is bad for wheels, if used correctly is fast and efficient, granted not for every maintenance wash


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Simoniz Ultra Safe wheel cleaner; guaranteed not to damage wheels

Halfords or Tesco

I dilute mine 50% water for weekly cleaning and it still does an excellent job. 

Meguiars have a ‘chrome’ wheel cleaner but I don’t think Halfords stock it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Our Custom Wheel Cleaner is suitable.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Autoglym Custom Wheel clean kit from Halfords, impressed with the cleaning ability of it and says it's safe on the box for diamond cut wheels. Think it was about £16 when I bought it and that comes with two brushes, not sure if they sell the product itself separately in Halfords.


----------

